
Crusaders want to preserve human culture online. Latest target: Yahoo Groups - crtasm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/12/11/these-crusaders-want-preserve-human-culture-online-their-latest-target-yahoo-groups/
======
austinpow
Over the past four days I have volunteered to a) join groups in order to
archive them, and b) run instances of Warrior, the ArchiveTeam download
client. I never used Yahoo Groups, but watching the group names fly by I have
been struck by the variety and earnestness of the communities it contained.
Too bad for Verizon that they can't find PR benefit in cooperating with
archivists, or even a possible business opportunity in preserving this content
(AI training? must be some use for the dataset).

